# BBQ Gloves



## LarryWolfe (Jul 25, 2008)

Wolfe Rub now carries 14" Heat/Grease Resistant BBQ Gloves!  Perfect for the avid BBQ'er when you need to lift a heavy hot hunk of meat off the pit or pulling hot pork or slicing a hot brisket!  Check them out HERE at www.wolferub.com


----------



## Tannehill Kid (Jul 26, 2008)

Dang that's price seems real reasonable.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jul 26, 2008)

wdroller said:
			
		

> This is a damn good price for gloves that an avid BBQ'r should not do without if he's going to be doing butts and briskets.  I have used the same gloves for @ four years, and I've bought pairs for both my sons. AND,* I paid a lot more than what this AH is charging*.



That's it, NO GLOVE FOR YOU ONE YEAR!


----------



## Diva Q (Jul 26, 2008)

Thats a great price Larry. 
I have a pair and they are good.


----------



## surfinsapo (Jul 26, 2008)

Cool product Larry... I can use these for all kinds of stuff.. Thanks for the reminder brother!!!


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jul 26, 2008)

wdroller said:
			
		

> Larry Wolfe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No, you can continue to expect it.     LOL


----------



## big dude (Jul 26, 2008)

Sorry to be the dissenter here, but I buy these from www.labsafety.com for $3.50 - but maybe I'm missing something


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jul 26, 2008)

big dude said:
			
		

> Sorry to be the dissenter here, but I buy these from www.labsafety.com for $3.50 - but maybe I'm missing something



Post a copy of your invoice and I would be willing to bet after you pay their shipping costs you end up paying more per pair............. I just called them and they quoted me a UPS shipping cost for 1 pair of gloves to be $9.80 which gives you a total of $13.30 for 1 pair.  Mine are $5.49 with an average USPS Priority shipping cost of about $4.75 which gives you a per pair cost of about $10.24............


----------



## Puff1 (Jul 26, 2008)

I just ordered a pair from Wolfe Rub.
$11.09 Shipped.


----------



## big dude (Jul 26, 2008)

Knew I was missing something -  thanks for the clarification.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jul 26, 2008)

it's the only glove and I use.


----------



## smokinajs (Jul 26, 2008)

Larry, i see that you have the injector on your site. Do you have that in stock as well? I need to get one. Is that a good one..


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jul 26, 2008)

smokinajs said:
			
		

> Larry, i see that you have the injector on your site. Do you have that in stock as well? I need to get one. Is that a good one..


  Yes we have both injectors in stock and they are both heavy duty commercial grade injectors.


----------



## smokinajs (Jul 26, 2008)

great, I will order one next week.  

will i be able to include small bits of seasonings with in the injection mixture? I can't that really easy with the cheap ones


----------



## Griff (Jul 26, 2008)

I use those also and wdroller is correct. Clean up is a snap, wash your hands with the gloves with a little liquid soap under hot water.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jul 26, 2008)

smokinajs said:
			
		

> great, I will order one next week.
> 
> will i be able to include small bits of seasonings with in the injection mixture? I can't that really easy with the cheap ones



Small bits will work with both needles that the injectors come with.  They both come with a preforated and a straight needle.  The straight needle you can inject paste marinades with as well as liquid marinades.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jul 27, 2008)

http://www.texasbbqrub.com/tools.htm

$10.00 no charge shipping.


----------



## Puff1 (Jul 29, 2008)

Recieved my gloves on Monday. Thanks for the quick shipment Larry!
These are really heavy duty. Tried them Tuesday on some ribs.
No burns on Puff's hands......is good.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jul 29, 2008)

Puff said:
			
		

> Recieved my gloves on Monday. Thanks for the quick shipment Larry!
> These are really heavy duty. Tried them Tuesday on some ribs.
> No burns on Puff's hands......is good.



How did you do it before?


----------



## Puff1 (Jul 29, 2008)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> Puff said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It doesn't matter since I now have a pair of great BBQ Gloves from the best site for BBQ and BBQ accesories. 
Please stop me.......


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jul 29, 2008)

Puff said:
			
		

> Nick Prochilo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Quick Greg, lock this thread............................I just threw up a little in my mouth!


----------



## Puff1 (Jul 29, 2008)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> Puff said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Quick Greg, lock this thread............................I just threw up a little in my mouth![/quote:322o73es]
I did too.........


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jul 29, 2008)

Puff said:
			
		

> Nick Prochilo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I did too.........  [/quote:34xaxwht]

Remember, Larry is on vacation and whn he gets home it will be too late for him to send you free crap!


----------



## Puff1 (Jul 29, 2008)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> Puff said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I did too.........  [/quote:1uwqiyt4]

Remember, Larry is on vacation and whn he gets home it will be too late for him to send you free crap![/quote:1uwqiyt4]
You get free stuff? Wtf?? :?


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jul 29, 2008)

Puff said:
			
		

> Nick Prochilo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Remember, Larry is on vacation and whn he gets home it will be too late for him to send you free crap![/quote:f12qobdt]
You get free stuff? Wtf?? :?[/quote:f12qobdt]

uhhhhh......................................you mean you don't? Oh shit, sorry Larry!


----------



## Puff1 (Jul 29, 2008)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> Puff said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Remember, Larry is on vacation and whn he gets home it will be too late for him to send you free crap![/quote:2ydim4n0]
You get free stuff? Wtf?? :?[/quote:2ydim4n0]

uhhhhh......................................you mean you don't? Oh shit, sorry Larry! [/quote:2ydim4n0]
  So that's where the extra $1.09 goes!!  :x


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jul 29, 2008)

Puff said:
			
		

> Nick Prochilo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Remember, Larry is on vacation and whn he gets home it will be too late for him to send you free crap![/quote:26qskqw0]
You get free stuff? Wtf?? :?[/quote:26qskqw0]

uhhhhh......................................you mean you don't? Oh shit, sorry Larry! [/quote:26qskqw0]
  So that's where the extra $1.09 goes!!  :x[/quote:26qskqw0]

No, thats how much Larry makes on each pair of gloves. He orders them from tbr and has them direct ship them to you. Makes a $1.09 without touching a thing! Damn he's smart!


----------



## Puff1 (Jul 29, 2008)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> Puff said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Remember, Larry is on vacation and whn he gets home it will be too late for him to send you free crap![/quote:1w3qudw3]
You get free stuff? Wtf?? :?[/quote:1w3qudw3]

uhhhhh......................................you mean you don't? Oh shit, sorry Larry! [/quote:1w3qudw3]
  So that's where the extra $1.09 goes!!  :x[/quote:1w3qudw3]

No, thats how much Larry makes on each pair of gloves. He orders them from tbr and has them direct ship them to you. Makes a $1.09 without touching a thing! Damn he's smart![/quote:1w3qudw3]
Yes he is! I wish I had them kinda' smarts. Man $1.09 for about 20 years sellin' gloves.......hmmmm.........


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jul 29, 2008)

Puff said:
			
		

> Nick Prochilo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Remember, Larry is on vacation and whn he gets home it will be too late for him to send you free crap![/quote:19dmh78v]
You get free stuff? Wtf?? :?[/quote:19dmh78v]

uhhhhh......................................you mean you don't? Oh shit, sorry Larry! [/quote:19dmh78v]
  So that's where the extra $1.09 goes!!  :x[/quote:19dmh78v]

No, thats how much Larry makes on each pair of gloves. He orders them from tbr and has them direct ship them to you. Makes a $1.09 without touching a thing! Damn he's smart![/quote:19dmh78v]
Yes he is! I wish I had them kinda' smarts. Man $1.09 for about 20 years sellin' gloves.......hmmmm......... [/quote:19dmh78v]

Keep wishing!


----------



## Larry D. (Jul 30, 2008)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> http://www.texasbbqrub.com/tools.htm
> 
> $10.00 no charge shipping.



I just got the Texas BBQ Rub newsletter - here's what's in it:



WHAT YOU WILL FIND IN THIS ISSUE OF BBQ MADE SIMPLE





1.      Understanding what is going on when we cook a piece of meat

2.      Cooking Beef Brisket

3.      Free BBQ Gloves with your order

4.      Message Board/Forum – Join us NOW, We would like you to participate 



You get a free pair of gloves when you order two 2-lb bags of rub, either Original, Brisket Blend, or Texas Wild.  The email had links to order each type of  rub, with the free gloves:
Original
Brisket Blend
Texas Wild

Clicking the link adds the  item to your shopping cart.


----------



## surfinsapo (Jul 30, 2008)

I'd rather do business with Mr, Wolfe.


----------



## Puff1 (Jul 30, 2008)

surfinsapo said:
			
		

> I'd rather do business with Mr, Wolfe.


True dat


----------



## Diva Q (Jul 30, 2008)

surfinsapo said:
			
		

> I'd rather do business with Mr, Wolfe.



Yup.


----------



## Gary in VA (Jul 30, 2008)

Diva Q said:
			
		

> surfinsapo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



do you guys and gals really want to swell that big head any bigger... please be careful what you say!


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jul 31, 2008)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> http://www.texasbbqrub.com/tools.htm
> 
> $10.00 no charge shipping.





			
				Larry D. said:
			
		

> [quote="Nick Prochilo":l0v879w8]http://www.texasbbqrub.com/tools.htm
> 
> $10.00 no charge shipping.



I just got the Texas BBQ Rub newsletter - here's what's in it:

WHAT YOU WILL FIND IN THIS ISSUE OF BBQ MADE SIMPLE
1.      Understanding what is going on when we cook a piece of meat
2.      Cooking Beef Brisket
3.      Free BBQ Gloves with your order
4.      Message Board/Forum – Join us NOW, We would like you to participate 
You get a free pair of gloves when you order two 2-lb bags of rub, either Original, Brisket Blend, or Texas Wild.  The email had links to order each type of  rub, with the free gloves:
Original
Brisket Blend
Texas Wild

Clicking the link adds the  item to your shopping cart.[/quote:l0v879w8]

Gee...... first of all I would like to thank both of you guys for really adding to the post.......I'm sure both of your posts will really boost my sales, I appreciate them both.

BTW, Nick TXBBQ Rub sells the gloves for $10 with free shipping, but when you try to check out you HAVE TO HAVE A MINIMUM ORDER OF I THINK IT'S $11.95, so you're FORCED to buy something else if you want the gloves for $10.............. so I'm still cheaper and I don't MAKE  you buy anything you don't want or need to buy to get my listed price.    

Thanks again Larry and Nick, you guys have been a great help!


----------



## smokinajs (Jul 31, 2008)

I found some gloves locally but I guess you did see where I ordered a

Injector, and a couple of bottles of rub.. Wolfe Rub Bold and Citris
Thanks to sapo's video, I decided to give them a try. Please let me know if they have shipped out already. I have a comp coming up next weekend and I really need the injector if nothing else.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jul 31, 2008)

smokinajs said:
			
		

> I found some gloves locally but I guess you did see where I ordered a
> 
> Injector, and a couple of bottles of rub.. Wolfe Rub Bold and Citris
> Thanks to sapo's video, I decided to give them a try. Please let me know if they have shipped out already. I have a comp coming up next weekend and I really need the injector if nothing else.




I just got back in town about an hour ago, your order will go out in the morning and you should receive it no later than Tuesday.  Thank you for the order.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jul 31, 2008)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> [quote="Nick Prochilo":2tuiytwc]http://www.texasbbqrub.com/tools.htm
> 
> $10.00 no charge shipping.





			
				Larry D. said:
			
		

> [quote="Nick Prochilo":2tuiytwc]http://www.texasbbqrub.com/tools.htm
> 
> $10.00 no charge shipping.



I just got the Texas BBQ Rub newsletter - here's what's in it:

WHAT YOU WILL FIND IN THIS ISSUE OF BBQ MADE SIMPLE
1.      Understanding what is going on when we cook a piece of meat
2.      Cooking Beef Brisket
3.      Free BBQ Gloves with your order
4.      Message Board/Forum – Join us NOW, We would like you to participate 
You get a free pair of gloves when you order two 2-lb bags of rub, either Original, Brisket Blend, or Texas Wild.  The email had links to order each type of  rub, with the free gloves:
Original
Brisket Blend
Texas Wild

Clicking the link adds the  item to your shopping cart.[/quote:2tuiytwc]

Gee...... first of all I would like to thank both of you guys for really adding to the post.......I'm sure both of your posts will really boost my sales, I appreciate them both.

BTW, Nick TXBBQ Rub sells the gloves for $10 with free shipping, but when you try to check out you HAVE TO HAVE A MINIMUM ORDER OF I THINK IT'S $11.95, so you're FORCED to buy something else if you want the gloves for $10.............. so I'm still cheaper and I don't MAKE  you buy anything you don't want or need to buy to get my listed price.    

Thanks again Larry and Nick, you guys have been a great help![/quote:2tuiytwc]

So are you gonna throw in a pair when I order some rub?


----------



## Helen_Paradise (Aug 1, 2008)

Burnt Food Dude said:
			
		

> Larry included some free newspaper in my order!



I got 3 used batteries with my order!!!


----------



## Uncle Bubba (Aug 1, 2008)

I got a rock. :roll:


----------



## LarryWolfe (Aug 1, 2008)

Burnt Food Dude said:
			
		

> Hey Nick!
> 
> Larry included some free newspaper in my order!
> 
> ...



Yes Steve, here's the *LIST* of needles we carry!  The 3/8" Slant needle if great for injecting thick pastes and such.  Thanks!


----------



## LarryWolfe (Aug 1, 2008)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> [quote="Larry Wolfe":20urwuga][quote="Nick Prochilo":20urwuga]http://www.texasbbqrub.com/tools.htm
> 
> $10.00 no charge shipping.





			
				Larry D. said:
			
		

> [quote="Nick Prochilo":20urwuga]http://www.texasbbqrub.com/tools.htm
> 
> $10.00 no charge shipping.



I just got the Texas BBQ Rub newsletter - here's what's in it:

WHAT YOU WILL FIND IN THIS ISSUE OF BBQ MADE SIMPLE
1.      Understanding what is going on when we cook a piece of meat
2.      Cooking Beef Brisket
3.      Free BBQ Gloves with your order
4.      Message Board/Forum – Join us NOW, We would like you to participate 
You get a free pair of gloves when you order two 2-lb bags of rub, either Original, Brisket Blend, or Texas Wild.  The email had links to order each type of  rub, with the free gloves:
Original
Brisket Blend
Texas Wild

Clicking the link adds the  item to your shopping cart.[/quote:20urwuga]

Gee...... first of all I would like to thank both of you guys for really adding to the post.......I'm sure both of your posts will really boost my sales, I appreciate them both.

BTW, Nick TXBBQ Rub sells the gloves for $10 with free shipping, but when you try to check out you HAVE TO HAVE A MINIMUM ORDER OF I THINK IT'S $11.95, so you're FORCED to buy something else if you want the gloves for $10.............. so I'm still cheaper and I don't MAKE  you buy anything you don't want or need to buy to get my listed price.    

Thanks again Larry and Nick, you guys have been a great help![/quote:20urwuga]

So are you gonna throw in a pair when I order some rub?    [/quote:20urwuga]

Absolutely, I'll give you and Larry a pair, go ahead and place your order....


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Aug 1, 2008)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> [quote="Nick Prochilo":1zp0y1ua][quote="Larry Wolfe":1zp0y1ua][quote="Nick Prochilo":1zp0y1ua]http://www.texasbbqrub.com/tools.htm
> 
> $10.00 no charge shipping.





			
				Larry D. said:
			
		

> [quote="Nick Prochilo":1zp0y1ua]http://www.texasbbqrub.com/tools.htm
> 
> $10.00 no charge shipping.



I just got the Texas BBQ Rub newsletter - here's what's in it:

WHAT YOU WILL FIND IN THIS ISSUE OF BBQ MADE SIMPLE
1.      Understanding what is going on when we cook a piece of meat
2.      Cooking Beef Brisket
3.      Free BBQ Gloves with your order
4.      Message Board/Forum – Join us NOW, We would like you to participate 
You get a free pair of gloves when you order two 2-lb bags of rub, either Original, Brisket Blend, or Texas Wild.  The email had links to order each type of  rub, with the free gloves:
Original
Brisket Blend
Texas Wild

Clicking the link adds the  item to your shopping cart.[/quote:1zp0y1ua]

Gee...... first of all I would like to thank both of you guys for really adding to the post.......I'm sure both of your posts will really boost my sales, I appreciate them both.

BTW, Nick TXBBQ Rub sells the gloves for $10 with free shipping, but when you try to check out you HAVE TO HAVE A MINIMUM ORDER OF I THINK IT'S $11.95, so you're FORCED to buy something else if you want the gloves for $10.............. so I'm still cheaper and I don't MAKE  you buy anything you don't want or need to buy to get my listed price.    

Thanks again Larry and Nick, you guys have been a great help![/quote:1zp0y1ua]

So are you gonna throw in a pair when I order some rub?    [/quote:1zp0y1ua]

Absolutely, I'll give you and Larry a pair, go ahead and place your order....[/quote:1zp0y1ua]

My order's been placed!


----------



## Uncle Bubba (Aug 1, 2008)

Not to rain on anyone's parade but the best setup for gloves is white cotton "tuxedo" style gloves with latex or nitrile over top.  White ones are washable and you probably already have latex gloves for prep.  I do have of set of the gloves Larry is selling and they are nice too.


----------



## Uncle Bubba (Aug 1, 2008)

They work...that's all I care.  You can't see the white ones anyways and besides...who cares?


----------



## Rag1 (Aug 2, 2008)

wdroller said:
			
		

> Uncle Bubba said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Suchly    I like that...suchly. 
A cater swears by UB pinky covers. I tried it and my hands were still getting too hot. So, I use the heavy rubber jobs, suchly. 8)


----------



## LarryWolfe (Aug 2, 2008)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> [quote="Larry Wolfe":1av4wv02][quote="Nick Prochilo":1av4wv02][quote="Larry Wolfe":1av4wv02][quote="Nick Prochilo":1av4wv02]http://www.texasbbqrub.com/tools.htm
> 
> $10.00 no charge shipping.





			
				Larry D. said:
			
		

> [quote="Nick Prochilo":1av4wv02]http://www.texasbbqrub.com/tools.htm
> 
> $10.00 no charge shipping.



I just got the Texas BBQ Rub newsletter - here's what's in it:

WHAT YOU WILL FIND IN THIS ISSUE OF BBQ MADE SIMPLE
1.      Understanding what is going on when we cook a piece of meat
2.      Cooking Beef Brisket
3.      Free BBQ Gloves with your order
4.      Message Board/Forum – Join us NOW, We would like you to participate 
You get a free pair of gloves when you order two 2-lb bags of rub, either Original, Brisket Blend, or Texas Wild.  The email had links to order each type of  rub, with the free gloves:
Original
Brisket Blend
Texas Wild

Clicking the link adds the  item to your shopping cart.[/quote:1av4wv02]

Gee...... first of all I would like to thank both of you guys for really adding to the post.......I'm sure both of your posts will really boost my sales, I appreciate them both.

BTW, Nick TXBBQ Rub sells the gloves for $10 with free shipping, but when you try to check out you HAVE TO HAVE A MINIMUM ORDER OF I THINK IT'S $11.95, so you're FORCED to buy something else if you want the gloves for $10.............. so I'm still cheaper and I don't MAKE  you buy anything you don't want or need to buy to get my listed price.    

Thanks again Larry and Nick, you guys have been a great help![/quote:1av4wv02]

So are you gonna throw in a pair when I order some rub?    [/quote:1av4wv02]

Absolutely, I'll give you and Larry a pair, go ahead and place your order....[/quote:1av4wv02]

My order's been placed![/quote:1av4wv02]

You must have placed it on through TXBBQ because I didn't recieve one from you.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Aug 2, 2008)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> [quote="Nick Prochilo":3uwplc47][quote="Larry Wolfe":3uwplc47][quote="Nick Prochilo":3uwplc47][quote="Larry Wolfe":3uwplc47][quote="Nick Prochilo":3uwplc47]http://www.texasbbqrub.com/tools.htm
> 
> $10.00 no charge shipping.





			
				Larry D. said:
			
		

> [quote="Nick Prochilo":3uwplc47]http://www.texasbbqrub.com/tools.htm
> 
> $10.00 no charge shipping.



I just got the Texas BBQ Rub newsletter - here's what's in it:

WHAT YOU WILL FIND IN THIS ISSUE OF BBQ MADE SIMPLE
1.      Understanding what is going on when we cook a piece of meat
2.      Cooking Beef Brisket
3.      Free BBQ Gloves with your order
4.      Message Board/Forum – Join us NOW, We would like you to participate 
You get a free pair of gloves when you order two 2-lb bags of rub, either Original, Brisket Blend, or Texas Wild.  The email had links to order each type of  rub, with the free gloves:
Original
Brisket Blend
Texas Wild

Clicking the link adds the  item to your shopping cart.[/quote:3uwplc47]

Gee...... first of all I would like to thank both of you guys for really adding to the post.......I'm sure both of your posts will really boost my sales, I appreciate them both.

BTW, Nick TXBBQ Rub sells the gloves for $10 with free shipping, but when you try to check out you HAVE TO HAVE A MINIMUM ORDER OF I THINK IT'S $11.95, so you're FORCED to buy something else if you want the gloves for $10.............. so I'm still cheaper and I don't MAKE  you buy anything you don't want or need to buy to get my listed price.    

Thanks again Larry and Nick, you guys have been a great help![/quote:3uwplc47]

So are you gonna throw in a pair when I order some rub?    [/quote:3uwplc47]

Absolutely, I'll give you and Larry a pair, go ahead and place your order....[/quote:3uwplc47]

My order's been placed![/quote:3uwplc47]

You must have placed it on through TXBBQ because I didn't recieve one from you.[/quote:3uwplc47]
No, not with them.


----------



## smokinajs (Aug 5, 2008)

Larry,

I got the rub and injector gun yesterday. Thanks again. Man that injector gun is heavy duty stuff.. Is it shatter proof? What if something breaks on it.... Do I send it back to you.. Sorry for the silly questions but I never own one before.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Aug 5, 2008)

smokinajs said:
			
		

> Larry,
> 
> I got the rub and injector gun yesterday. Thanks again. Man that injector gun is heavy duty stuff.. Is it shatter proof? What if something breaks on it.... Do I send it back to you.. Sorry for the silly questions but I never own one before.



It is probably shatter proof under reasonable usage........

Per the manufactuer, "Products found to be defective due to materials or workmanship may be returned for repair or replacement if returned within one year of purchase date."


----------



## BigGQ (Aug 5, 2008)

Hey AJ, hope you are doing okay.  Here is a little helpful hint...make sure you lubricate the chamber o-ring around the plunger shaft with some veg. oil, before use and after each cleaning. It will work better and last much longer. 

You coming to Myrtle Beach Labor Day weekend to compete?


----------



## smokinajs (Aug 5, 2008)

Thanks Larry for the info on the warranty.

BG,

Hello stranger. Sorry to say that I will not make it to that contest. I thought about doing the one in Edgefield but found out that it was whole hog only. I just can't cook that kind of comp.


----------



## Rag1 (Aug 5, 2008)

Warranty....if it breaks in half, you get to keep both halves.


----------



## Thom Emery (Aug 5, 2008)

Dang Good Price on them Gloves 
I have paid more elsewhere


----------

